# Symphony Under The Stars



## hkdigit (Dec 11, 2006)

The Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra is holding a free harbourfront concert under the stars featuring Chinese violinist Lu Siqing performing the Butterfly Lovers Violin Concerto under the baton of renowned Chinese conductor Lu Jia.

















Photoblog Ref: http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2006/12/symphony-under-stars.html


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

I like the last one, it must've been so beautiful!


----------



## hkdigit (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, it is very beautiful!


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

Ohh! It was in HK? Wish I was there.  That's were my honeh was born.


----------



## dzstudios (Jan 8, 2007)

Quality photography man!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2007)

Very good!
I am fascinated by the fireworks-on-the-stage photo, and I like all three of them, they are good, but my favourite is the close-up. We get to see some of the orchestra, the conductor, and the soloist. I appreciate that.


----------



## hkdigit (Jan 9, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Very good!
> I am fascinated by the fireworks-on-the-stage photo, and I like all three of them, they are good, but my favourite is the close-up. We get to see some of the orchestra, the conductor, and the soloist. I appreciate that.




Thanks LaFoto!


----------



## digital flower (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice color and composition on all of these.


----------

